# MIFI Huawei 586



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Just bought a Vodafone sim for my MIFI but I cannot get it to work.
All the lights are on apart from the Globe.
Can anyone help with settings etc?
Thanks 
Alshymer


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have some instructions on changing the settings but they are on my laptop (,and im in bed :lol: )

Ill sort them out tomorrow snd pm you them. I used one thru 2012/2013 - it worked, great. Paul.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mifi*

Hi 
I should have said that it was a Vodafone Spain sim.
I think I need the correct apn etc. I have looked on Internet and got some info but still cannot the connection.
I have tried another sim that I know to work and still no luck.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Is the MiFi unlocked? Which networks have you successfully used it on in the past? Are you sure there is an appropriate signal where you are? Is it set to connect to both 3G and GPRS?

edit: ps. the APN settings that I have seen mentioned are:
APN ac.vodafone.es USER vodafone PASSWORD vodafone

Dial Number if required to set up a new profile Orange or Vodafone is *99#


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mifi*

Hi
Thanks for the replies.
The MIFI is unlocked. I have used it with Vodafone UK and SFR in France, also here in Spain previously.
The sim is fine as I also have a Huawei 5776 and that works really well with this sim in it. 
I just cannot get the E 586 to connect. All the lights are on in the home page, save the globe.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*586*

Problem I had was that after setting up a new profile with appropriate passwords it is not enogh to select that profile from the drop down box on the connections page..................

you have to use the connection settings link and then select and APPLY the new profile on that page


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*mifi*

Hi
Thanks for that, but I have done that and still cannot get in!
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mifi*

Sorted now with user name WAP password WAP
Thanks for your help. 
Alshymer


----------

